# First Bill from VM drops through letterbox



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Well the first proper bill has arrived since the VM TiVo install and it is costing me an extra £22.80 @ month at the moment and £36.00 after the 6 month discount period has expired.

This includes a little extra as I decided to go for Talk Unlimited at £[email protected] month which I will offset and review depending on the telephone usage.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Now the billing site is up again I can double check my bill.

Tivo Multiroom cost £15 a month - a little tidbit they didn't tell me when I was ordering. I was told £6.50, as it says on the website.

The two add up to £18 a month extra (£15 for second Tivo, £3 for first Tivo - already had XL etc.).

(Still sore at being locked into Broadband S at £18 a month after being told by retentions it was 'basically free').

* Edit: Rechecked bill and edited Broadband cost..


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Now the billing site is up again I can double check my bill.
> 
> Tivo Multiroom cost £15 a month - a little tidbit they didn't tell me when I was ordering. I was told £6.50, as it says on the website.
> 
> ...


Likewise, my additional room box is £15.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

The charge for additional boxes is split across two entries on the bill - the £15 charge you have seen and an £8.50 discount which reduces the cost to the quoted £6.50.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Ernie_C said:


> The charge for additional boxes is split across two entries on the bill - the £15 charge you have seen and an £8.50 discount which reduces the cost to the quoted £6.50.


Yes ... that's the way VM handle things - everything is billed at "full" price then a discount is deducted ... I'm on a "triple-XL" deal and my bill has the full charde for XL phone, TV and BB listed followed by a "bundle discount" to bring it back to the quoted price.


----------



## tdenson (Oct 3, 2002)

deshepherd said:


> Yes ... that's the way VM handle things - everything is billed at "full" price then a discount is deducted ... I'm on a "triple-XL" deal and my bill has the full charde for XL phone, TV and BB listed followed by a "bundle discount" to bring it back to the quoted price.


That must be why I can never make head or tail of my VM bill


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's not really _that_ difficult 
http://www.virginmediainfo.co.uk/yourbillexplained.shtml
Or for VM's own explanation:
http://allyours.virginmedia.com/temp/My_Virgin_Media/bill_explainer_html/bill_explainer_page1.html


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Ernie_C said:


> The charge for additional boxes is split across two entries on the bill - the £15 charge you have seen and an £8.50 discount which reduces the cost to the quoted £6.50.


I get a £16 triple bundle discount, and a £3 'loyalty' discount. Same as I did last month before I had two boxes. So the theory doesn't work.

Plus my total has gone up by £18 - £3 for the Tivo and £15 for the multiroom.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

Tony Hoyle said:


> I get a £16 triple bundle discount, and a £3 'loyalty' discount. Same as I did last month before I had two boxes. So the theory doesn't work.
> 
> Plus my total has gone up by £18 - £3 for the Tivo and £15 for the multiroom.


It's not anything to do with any theory or my explanation. If you do not have the discount element of the multiroom box on your bill then you are being overcharged and need to take it up with Customer Services to get it corrected.


----------



## mike0151 (Dec 13, 2001)

Strange, they didn't charge me for Feb as they took my charge out of the £149 but seem to have overcharged me for March. If they get it wrong again, I will complain severely.


----------

